# Word - Wörter werden "überschrieben"...



## nevwethiel (5. März 2005)

Hallo !

Ich habe neuerdings ein Problem mit dem erstellen von Texten in Word. Bisher konnte ich bei Korrekturen beliebig Wörter oder einzelne Buchstaben etc. einfügen, auch mitten im Text.
Seit gestern werden aber die bestehenden Buchstaben / Wörter überschrieben, wenn ich etwas einfügen möchte.  Will heißen, dass ich z.B. nach dem Einfügen fehlender Buchstaben den ganzen folgenden Text neu schreiben muss, weil die Buchstaben nicht zusätzlich eingefügt, sondern quasi "statt dessen" eingesetzt werden und somit die bestehenden verschwinden.
Versteht irgend jemand, was ich meine     ?

Sicher hab ich irgendwas versehentlich verstellt oder eine Einstellung verändert, ohne es gemerkt zu haben - wie ich mich kenne ist es ganz simpel :-( ... 
Kann mir jemand sagen, was ich ändern muss ?

Für Tipps schon jetzt vielen Dank !

Herzliche Grüße,
Nev


----------



## liquidbeats (5. März 2005)

Drück mal die Einfg. taste, du wirst wohl ausversehen beim drücken auf die Backspace Taste die Einfg. Taste Berührt haben.
Sie Befindet sich Rechts neben der Backspace, Über der Entf. Taste bzw, unter der Taste Druck (print).



Gruß andy


----------



## nevwethiel (5. März 2005)

Danke Andy !

Ich sag doch - es ist ganz simpel :-( :-( :-( ! 
Blöd ist ja, dass das nicht zu ersehen ist. Wär ich in 100 Jahren ned drauf gekommen...

Klasse, dass die Antwort so schnell kam !
Herzlichen Dank noch mal und einen nächtlichen Gruß,

Nev


----------



## liquidbeats (5. März 2005)

Jo Danke dir  nichts zu Danken, deshalb bin ich hier  um zu helfen.
Das Problem mit der taste hatte ich auch schon, und hatte wie doof gesucht 




Gruß Andy


----------



## nevwethiel (5. März 2005)

Schön, dass es noch andere "Nachteulen" gibt...
Sonst hätte ich meine Sachen wohl erst viel später fertig stellen können !

Mit der Suche hier und bei Google bin ich nicht weiter gekommen. Ist ja manchmal auch eine Frage der Formulierung... Und wenn man nicht weiß, wie man`s in Worte fassen soll, steht man schnell da wie "Ochs vor`m Berg" ... 

So ist mir prima geholfen und ich bin schon fast durch mit der Text - Korrektur...   

Danke und eine gute Nacht für dich !

LG,
Nev


----------



## liquidbeats (5. März 2005)

Ich kenn das auch, Problem habe ich  meist beim Programmieren gehabt.
Bin da mehr zufällig drauf gestoßen, Google & co hatten mir ebenfals nicht helfen können.

Naja Nachteulen ist sone sache, Bin gerade am Arbeiten.
Nachts ist es so Schön Ruhig, und ich kann mich am Besten Konzentrieren.



Danke wünsch dir auch noch ne Gute Nach 
muss mich jetzt auch noch etwas rann halten.


Gruß Andy


----------

